# Setswana: go siame



## picotee

Bonjour,

(au Bostwana) Mma Ramotswe, détective privée, se rend chez Mr Moeti, propriétaire de bétail qui a eu des bêtes tuées. Elle interroge un petit garçon pour savoir s'il a vu quelque chose. 

- I have seen nothing, Mma, I know nothing.
- Are you sure ?

The boy shivered. (Il a peur de Mr Moeti). 

- I am sure, Mma, can I go now ?
- Of course, you can. Goodbye, Mpho, _go siame_ (italicisé dans le texte). They continued on their way.

A priori, ce doit être un mélange d'anglais et de parler local. Je ne m'attends pas vraiment à avoir une réponse, mais sait-on jamais ?

retourne jouer ? n'aie pas peur ? rentre à la maison ? Merci pour vos suggestions (s'il y en a).


----------



## vsop44

It means  it's OK .

I"ve  also read  some books  by Alexander McCall Smith 

http://www.setswana.info/wiki/index.php?title=Greetings


----------



## picotee

vsop44 said:


> It means  it's OK .
> 
> I"ve  also read  some books  by Alexander McCall Smith
> 
> http://www.setswana.info/wiki/index.php?title=Greetings



Lien absolument magnifique ! Mille mercis.


----------



## jcoleporter

Bonjour! Oui, vous avez raison. La phrase 'go siame' vient du verbe en setswana 'siama' qui veut dire 'to be okay'. Le 'g' en setswana se prononce avec la gorge (plus gutturale), et pas comme celui d'anglais. La phrase est souvent utilisé comme une salutation avant de laisser quelqu'un, ou aussi pour dire 'ça va' ou 'ce n'est pas un problème'. C'est une phrase très courante et répandue partout au Botswana et l'Afrique du Sud.


----------

